# Live from Canada, the Hooded Claw! HD VERSION, SHOT WITH REAL CAMERA NOW!



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

See "Royal Canadian Mounted Claw" in NQK for verbiage

We stopped at a Christmas store before Notre Dame



















And here's Notre Dame



















Sorry for the blurry cam shots, it is deliberately dark in there, and my cell phone isn't an slr!

Even a majestic place such as this must yield to human frailties, and fans on the priest help alleviate stuffy air. A strategic flower arrangement tried to hide these from the worsihpers, but didn't really succeed.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

And here's Old Montreal at the archeological museum!



















I thought the brick sewer pipe was really interesting! I know, I'm a nerd! 

In 1953, every Canadian kid wanted this neat toy tow truck for Christmas!










And here's lunch....


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Interiors of the mariner's chapel


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I thought the brick sewer pipe was really interesting! I know, I'm a nerd!


I must be a nerd, too! I'm always taking pictures like that.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Great pictures, Claw.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Hostile Indian attack! (in Canada that's actually a hostile First Nations attack). Or maybe just a crime scene? Okay, actually someone considers this art....Everyone's entitled to their opinion. I'll admit it was fun.










Pictures at an exhibition. And a small sculpture.










The Montreal museum has an excellent collection of Napoleon artifacts, including this chair, which actually belonged to Josephine.










Nope, that's not fudge nestled among the veggies, it is my blood pudding!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Inside The Basilica of Our Lady of Victory










Looking back down the route of the Funicular










Awesome mural painted onto the side of a building. Many of the people in the mural are famous persons from the history of Quebec.










Unfortunately, the Sun came out at an awkward moment, creating the nasty shadow, but I had to post this place, known as Breakneck Stairway for it's role in Winter. This is a major sidewalk route!










First plate of lunch at Chateau Frontenac. Mostly delicious smoked fish, but the stuff that looks like Spam is actually duck, and there's a slice of pepperoni in there.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

HC,

Thanks for sharing...

Casper


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

But where is a photo of the Frontenac itself!!  I want to be wow'd.

Love the chair!!!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

spotsmom said:


> But where is a photo of the Frontenac itself!! I want to be wow'd.
> 
> Love the chair!!!


No great Frontenac photos this trip. Partly due to weather, partly because they are renovating it, and have much of the roof covered up!










Note the fake painted onto the canopy...

Here's today's lunch, seafood salad at the restaurant of the Quebec parliament










Not all the meals are classy, here's a fast food soup and sandwich last night. The mushroom soup was wonderful though!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Montmorency Falls this afternoon. 270 feet tall, and thebzig zag thing to the right is a staircase for puny little humans!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Today we visited a museum located in the old jail! Some cells were left in original condition. Here I demonstrate how small the cells were....










And you didn't think you were getting away without a cathedral shot, did you?










The ceiling of the Basilica of St. Anne De Beaupre tells the story of the life of St. Anne.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Great pictures! Are you taking all of these with your phone?


All these are cell phone pics. The cell phone cam has some technical limitations, but is easy to get onto the Internet for posting from the road. I took other pics with a real camera that are better quality, and will post a few when I get home.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Tonight Cindy made tortierre For dinner! This is a French Canadian tradition, basically a meat pie. It was great!










http://feedingtheravenoushorde.blogspot.com/2010/12/tortierre-christmas-tradition.html

Above is a website with a homemade recipe, but be advised there is great individuality in the ingredients. Cindy's husband and sons prefer catsup on it, how American for Canadians.

During the day, we went to the Biodome, here's a nice fish with some invertebrates










And some penguins....










We ended the day at the Royal Canadian Ordnance Museum. Mostly military equipment not of general interest, but this 1957 Triumph with TWO miles on the odometer may interest the motorcycle buffs.










The curator, a professional colleague of Cindy, gave us a fabulous personal tour.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Great pics, claw.
Thanks for "taking us with you".


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Do you think crime would go down if current jail cells were like that

Drooling over the motorcycle...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

PENQUINS!  I didn't see ANY penguins this trip.  I missed them.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

You saw it before, but here is a better version of the altar area of the Basilica of Notre Dame in Montreal.










And another.










And here is a view looking to the rear. Note the organ at upper right. This shot is a bit overexposed, it is actually darker than this in the Basilica.










And here's a closeup of the organ, which was being played for part of the time we were there. For size comparison, note the musician, a dark figure at bottom center above the clock!










And the pews have neat detail on the end.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

The Basilica is beautiful!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Just when you thought it was safe to go back in the photo forum, here are a couple of more pictures of Notre Dame in Montreal. Yes, I was obsessed with the place!





































This last one might strike you as odd--The scene in this stained glass is not a Biblical one, but from Montreal history in the 1600s....Note the "Three Musketeers" look of the beards and hats. When the town was threatened by natural disaster, the Mayor promised to carry a cross up the Royal Mountain (that gave Montreal its name) if the town was spared. And he kept his promise, as you can see.


----------

